# Fascial wound closure abdomen



## tkeeton7885 (Jul 15, 2010)

Please help with a CPT code-a patient delivered by C-section and the OB doc discovered the fascia of the c-section incision was attenuated. She consulted with Gen Surgery provider and this provider performed the fascial wound closure with a loop PDS suture and incorporated peritoneum into the horizontal closure of the tissue (the rectus abdominis was not approximated).
Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------

